# Corel Photopaint Effekte



## Dako (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo

Nach einer Neuinstallation sind bei mir plötzlich die Effekte im  Corel Photopaint verschwunden... Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die wieder her zaubern kann???

tschüss
dako


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Wie meinst du "Effekte weg"? Ist das Menu "Effekte" nicht mehr da?

Wähl mal unter "Extras">"Optionen">"Arbeitsbereich" einen anderen Arbeitsbereich als den eingestellten und dann "Ok". Anschliessend gehst du wieder da rein und klickst auf den "Default"-Arbeitsbereich. PhotoPaint sollte so wieder alles Wiederherstellen.


----------

